# Sudden cabin de-pressurisation and bulls' field problem



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

1991 Hymer Camp 55 ( Fiat Ducato chassis )

On Sunday I was driving at about 60 Kmh along a D road in Northern France. It was pretty windy outside and the occasional oncoming artics were really causing me a rough ride. Finally a huge gust of wind coincided exactly with the arrival of the pressure wave from a passing juggernaut. The van juddered around the road as I held onto the steering wheel, the wind seemed to suddenly be not only outside, but inside the van, and out of the corner of my eye I saw a strange UFO type object flying through the air behind the van. I slammed on the brakes and pulled over to work out what the hell was going on.

A quick glance up at my overcab bed revealed that the long, non-opening window at the front alongside the bed area was now just a gaping hole - the window itself presumably in the road some hundreds of metres behind us. I leapt out of the van and ran back hoping that no passing traffic would have the misfortune to hit the 5 foot long window. As I neared the crest of a hill I had a good enough view up and down the road to see that the window was not lying in the road, but had flown some hundred metres into an adjacent field populated by none too impressed looking young bulls. The field was surrounded by a triple strand barbed wire fence.

I will spare you the scrotum scraping details of the ascent of the fence, and also the details of the scrotum shrivelling retrieval of the window from the bulls ( for future reference please note that French bulls seem to understand English expletives ).

Anyway I swiftly re-installed the window using the best mastic available in a French DIY hypermarket ( left my Sikaflex at home :-< ). However the process left me with a couple of questions which I'm hoping other Camp 55 owners might comment on.

Firstly I can see that all Camp 55s have the forward facing, long window to the front of the overcab area and therefore presume it is a factory fitted window. What surprises me, and was probably the cause of my accident, is that when I attempted the re-fit there was no way that the rubber surrounding the window was ever going to correctly span the inch or so of the camp 55 body - when fully pushed in from outside the van, and then stretched as far as possible from inside the van, the rubber still left a cm or so of the insulation between the inner and outer skin showing. Obviously this ill-fitting rubber means that the window is prone to "popping-out", however great the glue used to stick the window in.

Do others with Camp 55s share this problem ? Am I alone in having problems with ill-fitting rubbers ;-) ?

Any thoughts appreciated.

Cheers

Swampy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Swampy said:


> Am I alone in having problems with ill-fitting rubbers


Certainly not, but this isn't the forum to discuss those issues.

8O

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Swampy

If you had ill-fitting rubbers, I thought you might have noticed signs of a dribble at the front first! 8O 

Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

asprn said:


> Certainly not, but this isn't the forum to discuss those issues.
> 8O
> Dougie.


Does Dougie know something we innocents don't?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not, but this isn't the forum to discuss those issues.
> ...


OMG Peter...sooooo innocent.. :lol: :lol: :lol: bless. :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am soooo sorry to hear of your wee popping out problem and sooo hope you can get it resolved soon. Fortunately am never likely to suffer from either a shrivelled or scraped scrotum for which I am profoundly grateful 8O 8O 8O

Now am thinking due to your obviously vast experience of rubber and popping out that you be the very dab for our Fetish Retiral Partay in chatroom on 28th September. We have a very stringent auditioning policy so don yer rubber body suit sweetie and get yerself in there!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Poor chap you pounced on him like a load of vultures - am thinking you all talking load of bull.

Greenie :wink:


----------

